# should i plant new tree next to old stump



## nathan a (May 11, 2006)

I was asked to replace 5 white pines that have died. The origanal trees are about 8 in. dia. They are in a row spaced about 20ft. apart. I need to stay close to old stumps for it to look right. The trees haven't been dead long, still have some green on them. Don't have a stump grinder. Will the rotting stump cause any problems with the new trees. THe new trees are 5ft.


----------



## rebelman (May 11, 2006)

I have have had good success planting near stumps. I usually establish an oval of chips, with the new plant in the middle, and the stump concealed. I have seen a volunteer cherry grow to fast near a red oak stump and fall over. I like to plant smaller growing species, but white pine seems to grow not-too-fast, so it should establish itself around stumps.


----------



## treeseer (May 11, 2006)

what did they die of?


----------



## nathan a (May 11, 2006)

The lady said a forestry guy told her it was probably some kind of beetle.
Don't know if he came and checked them out or what. 1 of the trees has a brown branch on it, about mid-way up. She wanted it cut down too. I talked her into just cutting off the branch. There are about 25 trees in the row. The ones that are dead\dying are towrd one end, also they are not as big, green on that end.


----------



## treeseer (May 11, 2006)

Could be a drainage issue, could be a pest.

Pretty important to find out what's going on before plunking another sameold in the sameplace; might have the samething happen to it.


----------



## maxburton (May 16, 2006)

As long as there isn't some kind of site issue or really bad disease, planting by stumps is great. I've heard (but not seen) that trees will grow right into the cavities made by the decaying roots of dead trees. Plus, you can't go wrong with organic matter and pore space, right?


----------

